# What kind of mill yall got?



## Mandolin

I'm new here, but nosey. I would like to know some of the various kinds of sawmills you guys have. I have a 2008 Hud-Son 228 on a 24 foot track. I bought it right after I retired. I apparently live in sawmill country. Within 4 miles of my house are two Woodmizers, a Norwood, and a shop build bandmill.


----------



## JMC

Mine is a Woodmiser LT30 16'9" cut and when needed I can add my 12' extension for a 28' 6" cut.
[attachment=894]


----------



## Daren

2004 T.A. Schmid manual with a homemade deck. I can cut 16'6'' but rarely do, I saw for furniture grade and can/will even mill ''shorts'' if they are cool. I can make a 27'' wide cut and handle a 36'' log.





.


----------



## Kevin

LT40 Super Hydraulic 42 HP Kubota Turbo Diesel. Yes it's more mill than I need but I love it anyway. Beginning of last year I decided that by the end of last fall I would sell it and get or build a swing mill, but I haven't been able to part with it yet. I still want a swing mill, but it's hard to sell a piece of equipment like the band saw mill. 

It would sort of be like getting rid of a family member. :cray: I also have a chainsaw mill - but it doesn't have any frame or anything. Just a big honking Husky saw with various length long bars. I'll keep it until I can no longer wield it. I have days where I can't manhandle it due to arthritis or back, so I have to pick a good day. Most days are good but they bad ones get more and more frequent as each year passes. I hope I die before I'm unable to freehand with it completely, and I hope I live until a ripe old age. Not holding my breath on that one though. 




.


----------



## Daren

Mandolin said:


> . I apparently live in sawmill country. Within 4 miles of my house are two Woodmizers, a Norwood, and a shop build bandmill.



...Same here, mostly Amish circle mills though. 9 that I know of within 10 miles, there are probably a couple I don't know about too.

.


----------



## CodyS

I am finally getting onto this project (been putting it aside for my Major Design Project). I should be getting started on having bits machined in the next few weeks . So I can say that I will have part of it soon :i_dunno:. It is a swing-band-chainsaw mill


----------



## Daniel

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> It is a swing-band-chainsaw mill



does it play the foxtrot or the charleston?


----------



## CodyS

Daniel said:


> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a swing-band-chainsaw mill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it play the foxtrot or the charleston?
Click to expand...


NEVER

Maybe some elton john, cat stevens (first cut is the deepest?)


----------



## Daniel

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Daniel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a swing-band-chainsaw mill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it play the foxtrot or the charleston?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NEVER
> 
> Maybe some elton john, cat stevens (first cut is the deepest?)
Click to expand...


but it's a *swing-band* chainsaw mill...


----------



## CodyS

Daniel said:


> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a swing-band-chainsaw mill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it play the foxtrot or the charleston?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NEVER
> 
> Maybe some elton john, cat stevens (first cut is the deepest?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but it's a *swing-band* chainsaw mill...
Click to expand...


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha:rofl2::rofl2:

Took me a while to get that!


----------



## wood-junkie

[attachment=958]


Kevin said:


> LT40 Super Hydraulic 42 HP Kubota Turbo Diesel. Yes it's more mill than I need but I love it anyway. Beginning of last year I decided that by the end of last fall I would sell it and get or build a swing mill, but I haven't been able to part with it yet. I still want a swing mill, but it's hard to sell a piece of equipment like the band saw mill.
> 
> It would sort of be like getting rid of a family member. :cray: I also have a chainsaw mill - but it doesn't have any frame or anything. Just a big honking Husky saw with various length long bars. I'll keep it until I can no longer wield it. I have days where I can't manhandle it due to arthritis or back, so I have to pick a good day. Most days are good but they bad ones get more and more frequent as each year passes. I hope I die before I'm unable to freehand with it completely, and I hope I live until a ripe old age. Not holding my breath on that one though.
> 
> I always consider it to be "the spoiled rotten club". Trying to post pics.?
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Bluestingray

Hudsun 228, Portable Driveway Deluxe with windblow lawn fertilizer option. 12' - 18' rails. Cooks blades. I only mill mesquite and TX ebony.

http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f257/Jerrywashere/000_7149.jpg
http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f257/Jerrywashere/000_6484.jpg


----------



## Mandolin

Stingray, I like that mill. I got one just like it. They are tough little mills.


----------



## Bluestingray

Mandolin said:


> Stingray, I like that mill. I got one just like it. They are tough little mills.



I'm planning on acquiring a Hudsun 36". I like them but guides and replacement parts are kinda expensive. I would also like to add a custom muffler that extends 6' or higher to basically silence it so I can listed to the blade slicing and not smell any exhaust.


----------



## Mandolin

Yeah, they are kinda high. There is a Hud-Son dealer close to where I live and he keeps all the parts in stock. The only thing I've had to replace on my 228 is the clutch, but I do a lot of sawing. I work at Primos Hunting Calls and the boss wanted to put up rough cut lumber on the inside walls. I sawed over 13,000 feet of 4/4 southern yellow pine for the walls and it looks great, so I don't wonder at the clutch going out. I also had to replace one of the guide holders but it was a stupid mistake on my part that caused it to break. I'm about to replace the rubber tire on the right band wheel. It's getting fairly worn out. Do you sharpen your own blades? My neighbor has a Woodmizer and a sharpener and setter and it lets me borrow it whenever I need it. If I can help you with anything, call me. My number is 601-833-6544.


----------



## Kevin

Bluestingray said:


> ... I would also like to add a custom muffler that extends 6' or higher ...



Better ask the engine manufacturer what else you might need to do. That's going to change your port pressures, exhaust temps, and all sorts of stuff beyond my pay grade. 

They may tell you 6' won't change anything enough to worry about, but with a small HP gas engine like that, they are temperamental and I'd want to be sure or it could warp valves, blow a head gasket, or something of that nature. :i_dunno:




.


----------



## Bluestingray

Mandolin said:


> Yeah, they are kinda high. There is a Hud-Son dealer close to where I live and he keeps all the parts in stock. The only thing I've had to replace on my 228 is the clutch, but I do a lot of sawing. I work at Primos Hunting Calls and the boss wanted to put up rough cut lumber on the inside walls. I sawed over 13,000 feet of 4/4 southern yellow pine for the walls and it looks great, so I don't wonder at the clutch going out. I also had to replace one of the guide holders but it was a stupid mistake on my part that caused it to break. I'm about to replace the rubber tire on the right band wheel. It's getting fairly worn out. Do you sharpen your own blades? My neighbor has a Woodmizer and a sharpener and setter and it lets me borrow it whenever I need it. If I can help you with anything, call me. My number is 601-833-6544.



Thanks Mandolin, I appreciate it.


----------



## Mac

Timber King 1220 24hp Kohler v twin. 12' deck, but can squeeze 12,6" out of it, 30" wide by 24" high (wish that was 30x30). Planning on at least one deck extension that would get me to 20', and a lap siding attachment. A pair of old buzz saws that I plan on putting into service some how. And a chip mill(for bbq chips).


----------



## West River WoodWorks

[attachment=2618][attachment=2617]
Does a 14" bandsaw and Carter log mill count?:shout::dance:


----------



## Mandolin

Yessir, it counts. You sawin' logs, ain't you? I used to do the same thing before I got my big mill. I still do sometimes if I got a nice piece of pear or other kind of small log. I use a Timberwolf 3/4 inch skip tooth blade on my Jet 14 inch bandsaw and it works great. But, I have a little homemade log carriage I made.


----------



## Chuck Jones

*You guys have an interesting assortment...*

I have a Wood-Mizer LT-40 that I bought new in 2000. Nothing very unusual about it except it takes a licking and keeps on ticking. I can understand the previous comments about "overkill" or "more than I need", but who cares? I love it.

There are some pictures of it here:
http://www.chuckswoodshed.com/gallery/index.php?/category/16


----------



## Kevin

Chuck great site. Man that is some kind of nice saw shed! 

Feel free to link your website in your signature. We encourage it.


----------



## Daren

Ditto the mill shed comment, nice ! Your turnings are cool too Chuck. 

.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well here's how I get my lumber It's a 100cc mcculoch power head with a granberg alaskan milling attachment, double ended bar with a helper handle that has a roller bearing in the handle for less drag on the chain, gravity feed aux oiler so there is plenty of lube. If I remember right I think my max width of cut is 32", I lost a couple of inches for the extra oiler but it was well worth it. This mill has opened up a whole world of possibilities for me to aquire wood, look at my shop pics and all the wood that is in it I milled with this rig, everything in my garage I milled with this rig, and much more for my friends and other people.[attachment=2732][attachment=2733][attachment=2734]


----------



## Kevin

Great job Greg. Those are nice looking stacks of lumber. Nice rig too. All I can say is I'm glad I don't have to have one of these in my arsenal . . . . 

[attachment=2736]


----------



## West River WoodWorks

Holy Moly, you are my new hero!!!:clapping::wacko1:




woodtickgreg said:


> Well here's how I get my lumber It's a 100cc mcculoch power head with a granberg alaskan milling attachment, double ended bar with a helper handle that has a roller bearing in the handle for less drag on the chain, gravity feed aux oiler so there is plenty of lube. If I remember right I think my max width of cut is 32", I lost a couple of inches for the extra oiler but it was well worth it. This mill has opened up a whole world of possibilities for me to aquire wood, look at my shop pics and all the wood that is in it I milled with this rig, everything in my garage I milled with this rig, and much more for my friends and other people.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well since you asked here goes. I order my new milling chains from bailey's, great company to get anything for milling and forestry from. when thr chains need to be sharpened I usually hand file my chains and slowly increase the angle only slightly, I think brand new they are about 10 deg and I probably file mine to about 12 deg, it's only a slight increase but after many chains and sharpenings I find the slight increase in the angle cuts a little faster but not so agressive that it stalls the chain or leaves a rough surface. after about 4 or 5 sharpenings I put them on a oregon chain grinder to set all the teeth the same and check the raker depth. When it comes to bar oil and 2 cycle oil I don't cheap out because that can cost you more money in the long run, 2 cycle oils I will use, huskvarna is my first choice then echo, stihl. The main reasons I like the husky oil other than it's high quality and has a fuel stabilizer already added to it is I can get it in bottles for a 5 gallon mix from lowes which is 1/2 mile from my house. If my saw blows up I have to buy a new one as McCulloch went out of buisness years ago and parts are about nill. I will buy oil in gallons and measure my own mix with a ratio rite cup. Now as far as bar oil the best bang for the buck lately has been at tractor supply, they run sales often and gollons go for about $7.00, it's good quality oil with a tacky additive to prevent sling off, very sticky stuff! Bar oil has gotten expensive but don't cheap out here either, bars are costly and so are ripping chains, not to mention clutches that also get lubed from the bar oil. Whew, hope that helps! Feel free to ask anything about csm, I'm sure others here have knowledge also.


----------



## CodyS

woodtickgreg said:


> Well since you asked here goes. I order my new milling chains from bailey's, great company to get anything for milling and forestry from. when thr chains need to be sharpened I usually hand file my chains and slowly increase the angle only slightly, I think brand new they are about 10 deg and I probably file mine to about 12 deg, it's only a slight increase but after many chains and sharpenings I find the slight increase in the angle cuts a little faster but not so agressive that it stalls the chain or leaves a rough surface. after about 4 or 5 sharpenings I put them on a oregon chain grinder to set all the teeth the same and check the raker depth. When it comes to bar oil and 2 cycle oil I don't cheap out because that can cost you more money in the long run, 2 cycle oils I will use, huskvarna is my first choice then echo, stihl. The main reasons I like the husky oil other than it's high quality and has a fuel stabilizer already added to it is I can get it in bottles for a 5 gallon mix from lowes which is 1/2 mile from my house. If my saw blows up I have to buy a new one as McCulloch went out of buisness years ago and parts are about nill. I will buy oil in gallons and measure my own mix with a ratio rite cup. Now as far as bar oil the best bang for the buck lately has been at tractor supply, they run sales often and gollons go for about $7.00, it's good quality oil with a tacky additive to prevent sling off, very sticky stuff! Bar oil has gotten expensive but don't cheap out here either, bars are costly and so are ripping chains, not to mention clutches that also get lubed from the bar oil. Whew, hope that helps! Feel free to ask anything about csm, I'm sure others here have knowledge also.



:stop:

I'm sure my saw is McCulloch, and it ain't that old (maybe ~a year to a year and a half). I don't use it much, so I will go and check later. It is a CHEAPO version though. :i_dunno:


----------



## Mandolin

Man, that rig looks like a handful. I've never used one but I have a neighbor who used one for a while, then bought a Woodmizer, but it appears to me that from the stacks of wood behind you, you must get a lot of use from it. Good looking sawmill and good looking lumber.


----------



## woodtickgreg

[/quote]

What type of starting engine turns it over:i_dunno:
[/quote]
It uses the arm strong starter


----------



## woodtickgreg

:stop:

I'm sure my saw is McCulloch, and it ain't that old (maybe ~a year to a year and a half). I don't use it much, so I will go and check later. It is a CHEAPO version though. :i_dunno:

[/quote]
McCulloch used to make a bad a$$ saw, I had an old 1010 that was about 50cc or so and that thing would out cut anything of equal size, it had a points n condenser ignition, loud as :diablo: And some idiot broke into my shed and stole it:aggressive: The powerhead on my mill is a pm1000, it is about 20 years old or more and it was actually made by partner in germany, all metal construction and very little plastic, even the fuel and oil tanks are metal. It's not high rpm like most modern saws of today, I run it rich and it turns about 8,000 rpm or so, saws of today run about 11,000 to 12,000 rpm. What it lacks in rpm it makes up for in torque which is important when pulling a long chain and milling. The last saws McCulloch made before going out of buisness were cheap plastic homeowner saws, In the power equipment buis we called them disposable, buy them and run them till they break and throw em away and buy another one.


----------

